# Picking up puppy April 27th!



## NordicaT (Apr 22, 2013)

So I'm laying here with my back thrown out, reading everyone else's wonderful posts about their little companions and longing for the new edition to our family, which will be happening Saturday April 27th! I've never posted anything here before but with not being able to move much but my fingers  figured it was a good idea to introduce the litter to you all.

My husband and I have wanted a V for a LONG time and are so excited to drive to NY this weekend from Boston to pick him up (I hope my back gets better so I can go! :-\)

I've attached them in order of age. The most recent is of them in the crate is at the vet for their vaccinations at 7 weeks. We don't know which boy of the litter will be recommended to us (there's 4 boys, 1 girl) until we get there but they all look lovable to me .

Enjoy!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

NordicaT - welcome to the forum!

I hope you will feel better, so you can go to meet your new puppy 

Look forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings, NordicaT, and welcome to the forums... It won't be long now!! All of the puppies are adorable!! Thanks for posting the photos. Hope your back condition improves quickly. You want to be able to enjoy that new pup!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome!

I bet that the breeders use of a crate will make your life a lot easier in the coming weeks too.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome & congrats! Where is your pup from, and where in Boston are you? We have had some fun gatherings with multiple forum Vs...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope you are feeling better! I'd hate to miss it! If not, at least your pup will get a warm welcome home!! We are in MA as well forum meetups are always a good time - plus you have a pretty tired V at the end of it, which is hard to come by!

Good luck - keep us posted!!


----------



## stylez4o1 (Oct 15, 2009)

How cool is this! 8) Wifey and I picked our puppy up on the 28th from the same breeder in NY. We live in RI btw and the drive was long but well worth it. We also got a boy. Hope your back feels better!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

This is what the forums for  

Welcome stylez 

What's your boys name?

Get some pics up here 

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard this fine forum my friend, I look forward to reading all your future posts....Darcy says a big hello.. ;D


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

A big hello from Riley


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

stylez4o1, greetings... and welcome to the forums!!


----------



## stylez4o1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks! We named him "Maui." We went to Hawaii on our honeymoon last year and loved it so much that we wanted to give our boy a hawaiian name. 8)


----------



## NordicaT (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello everyone! Sorry for the late reply; it's been a CRAZY week! Thanks to a chiropractor my back condition has improved greatly and I was able to make the trip to NY.  

We decided on the puppy "Phil" out of the litter; turns out he was the one the breeder had recommended for us. We renamed him Luka!! The trip back home started off a little rocky for 20 minutes or so with some crying, peeing and pooping...in that order...but after that...smooth sailing. He is just AMAZING in the car. So happy he loves hanging out in his crate because I have friends with puppies that vomit everytime they get in a moving car. 

Luka has been so perfect sleeping in his crate at night. We set our alarms for every 2 1/2 hours or so but it seems he wakes up around that time and give us a little whine to let us know he needs to go out. Like DaveD commented, the breeder did an amazing job introducing him to the crate early on. 

I have to admit even with all the crate training exercises we've done the the first few days felt brutal. Everytime my husband and I walked away from the crate he WAILED and barked crazily. Starting today at 9 weeks he doesn't whine at all when we walk away or leave! Phew...huge improvement.

I'm also really excited to see that Luka's littermate is on the Forums! What a small world! More pics are to come...I'm just so tired.


----------

